# replacing women with fleshlight?



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

hey so i've been googling these amazing reviews for fleshlights. Apparently they feel mind numbingly good. i don't know if they just have a really amazing marketing team that plants agents everywhere or something but it sounds really good.

maybe there's no need for women anymore if fleshlights are so good?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

If women see that you own one of those, then I'm pretty sure it will replace women for you.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> If women see that you own one of those, then I'm pretty sure it will replace women for you.


Lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> If women see that you own one of those, then I'm pretty sure it will replace women for you.


phallic sex toy: Totally okay

Fleshlight: OMG YOU'RE DISGUSTING A HUMAN BEING!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't buy sex toys on second hand sellers like eBay even if it's new. My friend owned that he got on ebay brand new and he got an infection.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

shyvr6 said:


> If women see that you own one of those, then I'm pretty sure it will replace women for you.


HA HA! Thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> If women see that you own one of those, then I'm pretty sure it will replace women for you.





MidnightBlu said:


> HA HA! Thanks for the good laugh.


ShyVR6 - you just earned three boogies for that! :boogie :boogie :boogie.

Well done!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe there is no use for women anymore...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wouldn't it be better to save up and get a "real doll"?


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Wouldn't it be better to save up and get a "real doll"?


how am i going to explain that to my parents though?


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

maybe I should replace men with a hot male android and I can program him to never cheat or leave me instead of just using a d*ldo?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

awfulness said:


> how am i going to explain that to my parents though?


You don't have a closet in your room?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

komorikun said:


> Wouldn't it be better to save up and get a "real doll"?


Do you know how much those cost? They can cost $6k a piece.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> phallic sex toy: Totally okay
> 
> Fleshlight: OMG YOU'RE DISGUSTING A HUMAN BEING!


It's funny how true this is, but still, I don't know if I could look at myself in the mirror after I just got done ****ing a fleshlight.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Peter Attis said:


> It's funny how true this is, but still, I don't know if I could look at myself in the mirror after I just got done ****ing a fleshlight.


My friend had a fleshlight and he used it. I don't even know if I'm even supposed to be saying this. :lol


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a video but it's too realistic.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Wouldn't it be better to save up and get a "real doll"?


But they're not mass produced so it turns out they're overpriced. But there are DIY sites...



fetisha said:


> maybe I should replace men with a hot male android and I can program him to never cheat or leave me instead of just using a d*ldo?


why not. For the male or female working overdrive to get into a relationship, which is not even going to last most of the time, it's entirely rational to look elsewhere. (Apart from the obvious cost..)

Society's gonna do what society's gonna do, with regard to frowning upon this type of 'extreme behaviour'


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Any man who wants to replace women is a homosexual.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Never heard of them, had to google it :blank I hope I never resort to that...lol.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Maybe there is no use for women anymore...


:haha



awfulness said:


> how am i going to explain that to my parents though?


 "I thought it was just a normal mannequin."


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

lyric555 said:


> Any man who wants to replace women is a homosexual.


Lol! Yeah I guess you are right.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

For a while you can fool yourself that you are replacing a full human being with a piece of rubber or whatever material it's made of, but after the thrill is gone and you are past 35 I want to hear you saying the same thing...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

lyric555 said:


> Any man who wants to replace women *with a man* is a homosexual.


Fixed it for ya. 

It wouldn't be sad to use a flesh-light, it's really just the male version of a vibrator, but what's really sad is thinking that being with a woman is only good during sex.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, I guess you'd see it as a "replacement" if all you wanted from women was a place to stick your peen. I doubt the op is being serious though.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i own 7 of them, and i find each a challenge. keeps me from stalking women or worse, so i give 3 thumbs up!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Do it. I hear those things are pretty nice. I would definitely get one if I had the proper equipment.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> ShyVR6 - you just earned three boogies for that! :boogie :boogie :boogie.


Woo Hoo! I like to boogie. :boogie


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Siringo said:


> Do it. I hear those things are pretty nice. I would definitely get one if I had the proper equipment.


:haha


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

i've decided to try one out. they cost like $70.

i have a new dilemma though, my parents always snoop around my room. i need to ****ing move out. but in the mean time, where am i supposed to hide it when my parents snoop in my room every time i go to work?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> If women see that you own one of those, then I'm pretty sure it will replace women for you.


WIN :clap


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

awfulness said:


> i've decided to try one out. they cost like $70.
> 
> i have a new dilemma though, my parents always snoop around my room. i need to ****ing move out. but in the mean time, where am i supposed to hide it when my parents snoop in my room every time i go to work?


Get one directly from the manufacturer's website. Can you get a locked chest and put it in there locked hidden in your closet and take the key with you


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Ew guys. What a weird thread. How is this not locked yet lmao


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

shyvr6 said:


> If women see that you own one of those, then I'm pretty sure it will replace women for you.


I'm not sure about that. I mean, girlfriends go out and buy their boyfriends sex toys all the time.

It would probably just be an awkward discovery.

Anyway, I don't think it would feel as good as the real thing.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the best part of being with a women is....... BEING WITH A WOMEN. The psychological aspects that make sex with someone else good (excitement, feedback, etc.) require another person to be there. Even if it felt better physically, the whole thing together probably wouldn't be much better than just going at it with your hand.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ooooooooo yeah, ooooo you like that don't you, you dirty little fleshlight. Awwwwyeah.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

awfulness said:


> where am i supposed to hide it when my parents snoop in my room every time i go to work?


Hmm, how about getting a lamp shade with something to hold it above the fleshlight so it's not resting on it, and then stick a light bulb in the open part of the light where the magic happens.

Ehh, I don't really know. Maybe you can take the flesh part out and store it separately. I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Nvm lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> Ooooooooo yeah, ooooo you like that don't you, you dirty little fleshlight. Awwwwyeah.


You dirty little fleshlight, do me harder, harder, harder, harder....!

Ahem...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread is full of bizarre.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> This thread is full of bizarre.


The OP be insane in the membrane, yo! He be trippin'!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If you are open to the idea of using sex toys, then yeah... uh go for it? Women don't really replace men with dildos. But like sources say, it just "enhances" your sex life, in what way I don't know. Still seems taboo for guys. Welp, the original creator of it used it in lieu of his wife during her pregnancy fyi.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

lyric555 said:


> Any man who wants to replace women is a homosexual.


This

A fleshlight? If it don't have hair I can pull I'm good on that


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

87wayz said:


> This
> 
> A fleshlight? If it don't have hair I can pull I'm good on that


Lol omg.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

...ideal for under the tree come Christmas morning too I imagine. There has to be something wrong with this. It's not even alive! People who start here surely end up necrophiliacs.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

I have one in my dresser.......that is all


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Never used one but I doubt it would feel anywhere near as good as the real thing. I guess it beats using your hand though.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

If you're really desperate to own one, there are videos on youtube that tell you how to make a homemade one. No, I didn't look it up myself, lol. There was a thread on another forum a long time ago about the fleshlight when it was still a fairly new product and someone posted the video about it in that thread.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

> Relationships
> Relationship discussion. No Sex!


Since when is the discussion of the use of sex toys permitted on this board?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

no


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

Stilla said:


> opcorn


i made a post about your avatar picture and me needing my fleshlight but then i decided it was a bad idea and deleted it. i think i made the right choice..


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

awfulness said:


> i made a post about your avatar picture and me needing my fleshlight but then i decided it was a bad idea and deleted it. i think i made the right choice..


i might have gone a step further and not revealed any of this at all lol


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

fleshlights are p funny though. aren't they marketed as "dishwasher safe" ? haha


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Before you spend $70 on a Fleshlight the thing you should think about is that even though they put a rubber, vaginal looking cover on it, and replaced an A with an E, at the end of the day you're still having sex with a FLASHLIGHT.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

All I'll say is if you're a virgin guy that's been desensitized to real sex for years and years, fleshlights suck!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

i remember seeing this . A group in class used one to demonstrate the insertion of the female condom.

I was shocked when I heard who they got in from though. The guy has a woman !
The owner was one of the most outgoing ,perverted, womanizers in the school. Why would he need something like that ?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

rgrwng said:


> i own 7 of them, and i find each a challenge. keeps me from stalking women or worse, so i give 3 thumbs up!


so...um.. congrats? :um


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Someone's going to have to explain what a fleshlight is because I'm pure and innocent. I'm not too familiar with the artificial women industry.


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

i decided not to fap until i get a fleshlight and it's been 1 day and i'm dying here. what should i do to alleviate myself without fapping?


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> If women see that you own one of those, then I'm pretty sure it will replace women for you.


haha


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I already ''replaced'' women with my right hand. At least it's free and I don't have to hide it from my mom.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

"mind numbingly good" is a gross overstatement. better than your hand? probably. as good as a woman? neaux.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Someone's going to have to explain what a fleshlight is because I'm pure and innocent. I'm not too familiar with the artificial women industry.


I'm not sure if 'Vagina in a can' counts as PG-13, but if you're quick you might be able to read this before the mods get to it.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

awfulness said:


> i decided not to fap until i get a fleshlight and it's been 1 day and i'm dying here. what should i do to alleviate myself without fapping?


You can always make your own.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

^ wtf lol


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Jesus that's a bloody elaborate setup...


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i don't get the fuss about it , you girls have a dildo we men have a fleshlight.
but its normal for a girl to have that and a man not ?


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

forex said:


> i don't get the fuss about it , you girls have a dildo we men have a fleshlight.
> but its normal for a girl to have that and a man not ?


Reminds me of that scene in Zack and Miri.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

missingno said:


> You can always make your own.


:rofl:rofl

Dude even has lotion, hand sanitizer, and Kleenex ready to go


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Good on you mate! If only there were hot android women guys could have sex w/ so they don't have to explain some of their messed up kinky fantasies :O


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

pbandjam said:


> Good on you mate! If only there were hot android women guys could have sex w/ so they don't have to explain some of their messed up kinky fantasies :O


Oh god, imagine when robots get more developed, a market for really lonely people. "Never be alone again, now for $20K + S & H you can have your own soulmate."

*Warranty does not cover kinky acts of passion.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Oh god, imagine when robots get more developed, a market for really lonely people.


I think there is already a robot that someone developed for that purpose, but it's not being marketed. I keep thinking that we'll get to a point like the movie A.I. where we'll have robot prostitutes.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Underground forums selling robot prostitutes with BitCoins as payment :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just read all of this thread. :haha


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

If I woke up tomorrow with a penis, I'd waste no time in marching down to the local sex toy emporium and buying myself a fleshlight.

But as awesome as I imagine it would be, I think I'd still want the real thing from time to time.


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

pita said:


> If I woke up tomorrow with a penis, I'd waste no time in marching down to the local sex toy emporium and buying myself a fleshlight.
> 
> But as awesome as I imagine it would be, I think I'd still want the real thing from time to time.


you'd just shamelessly walk into a sex shop? i thought we were on a SA board.

i'm going to buy it online.. from amazon, and pray my parents don't open the box.

jesus christ what if my parents open the box what do i say...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

awfulness said:


> you'd just shamelessly walk into a sex shop? i thought we were on a SA board.
> 
> i'm going to buy it online.. from amazon, and pray my parents don't open the box.
> 
> jesus christ what if my parents open the box what do i say...


Just lie and tell them that it's something important before they find out. :um


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Pen holder.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

missingno said:


> You can always make your own.


dafuq is that??? :um


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

awfulness said:


> you'd just shamelessly walk into a sex shop? i thought we were on a SA board.
> 
> i'm going to buy it online.. from amazon, and pray my parents don't open the box.
> 
> jesus christ what if my parents open the box what do i say...


mom... dad... meet ****

We're moving in together.

:boogie


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

awfulness said:


> you'd just shamelessly walk into a sex shop? i thought we were on a SA board.
> 
> i'm going to buy it online.. from amazon, and pray my parents don't open the box.
> 
> jesus christ what if my parents open the box what do i say...


I don't really have anxiety about that kind of thing.

Clothing stores, on the other hand--whole different matter.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

pita said:


> I don't really have anxiety about that kind of thing.
> 
> Clothing stores, on the other hand--whole different matter.


That would be so confusing if you ever wanted to buy a jumper made out of dildos.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

0_0<----my reaction to this thread


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

awfulness said:


> you'd just shamelessly walk into a sex shop? i thought we were on a SA board.
> 
> i'm going to buy it online.. from amazon, and pray my parents don't open the box.
> 
> jesus christ what if my parents open the box what do i say...


To make it even more interesting you could write "Linda" in big black permenant marker on the outside of the box. :teeth Maybe they would be too frightened to question you at that point.


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

pita said:


> I don't really have anxiety about that kind of thing.
> 
> Clothing stores, on the other hand--whole different matter.


no problem buying dildos and vibrators, but buying clothes make you anxious -_-

anyway it's like a whole world has opened up to me. i browsed the fleshlight forum and found out about prostate massagers. basically i'm going to shove this thing up my butt and it's going to feel amazing and i'm going to have 20 min orgasms.

that sounds so amazing. i'll never be depressed about girls not liking me again. i'll just go home to my trusty fleshlight and prostate massager..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> ...ideal for under the tree come Christmas morning too I imagine. There has to be something wrong with this. It's not even alive! People who start here surely end up necrophiliacs.


:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

shyvr6 said:


> If women see that you own one of those, then I'm pretty sure it will replace women for you.


:lol


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

So I read this thread and just looked up a video on what this fleshlight contraption was...

I just... I don't... :lol hahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhaha..

my god hahaha I'm so sorry but *HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA* :rofl

too f*cking funny. go for it! get one!

hahahahahah... :teeth


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Underground forums selling robot prostitutes with BitCoins as payment :lol


I'd better start farming BitCoins . . .


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

Mirror said:


> So I read this thread and just looked up a video on what this fleshlight contraption was...
> 
> I just... I don't... :lol hahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhaha..
> 
> ...


well now i'm just offended...

i wont be able to use it anymore without thinking that girls will laugh at me if they find out :/


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

awfulness said:


> well now i'm just offended...
> 
> i wont be able to use it anymore without thinking that girls will laugh at me if they find out :/


I'm sorry for offending you. That was just my initial judgement. I don't know you or what your life is like and have no claim in saying what is right or wrong for you. Honestly I think the fleshlight is a clever invention, and a lot of guys seem to use it because there were a lot of links to it. I'm not going to lie and say that many girls wouldn't be a little weirded out, but in the grand scheme of things it doesn't really matter, it's not a deal breaker. It seriously is the equivalent to a d*ldo. But anyways, don't stop what you do just because some person on the internet found it amusing. Just have fun and don't worry about it.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Well.. I suppose it's a bit like Guitar Hero, isn't it?

It's fun, but nothing beats the real thing


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

This thread...:haha


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

MidnightBlu said:


> Do you know how much those cost? They can cost $6k a piece.


Hmm, yeah, and if you don't look after your 'significant other' you might just end up with a bad skeleton in the closet..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Well.. I suppose it's a bit like Guitar Hero, isn't it?
> 
> It's fun, but nothing beats the real thing


Errrrr :um


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

missingno said:


> You can always make your own.


What in god's name is that :shock


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

awfulness said:


> hey so i've been googling these amazing reviews for fleshlights. Apparently they feel mind numbingly good. i don't know if they just have a really amazing marketing team that plants agents everywhere or something but it sounds really good.
> 
> maybe there's no need for women anymore if fleshlights are so good?


So you're implying that sex is all women are good for? :no Nope, not good.

...and BTW, there's no way I could ever **** a flashlight with a built in vagina. That would make me feel even more pathetic than if I did it the old fashion way!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

lyric555 said:


> Any man who wants to replace women is a homosexual.


*raises hand*

NO ****, but I would replace women with drugs and the true five finger discount.

True five finger discount you ask?

Well, you know how when you mete a "woman" and you have to buy the food, the gas money, the whatever she wants. Then you get home and she is "tired" and doesnt want to fool around, but you being the "guy" who is predisposed to "always wanting it" or "always being in the mood" has to give it up whenever she wants it. Anyways.. Why not give yourself the five finger discount?

You could stay home, eat your parents food, save gas money, and do what you do. Your hand is never too tired. It doesn't b*tch.

Drugs never get mad at you. Drugs always make you feel extremely good before you go to sleep and wake up feeling like sh*t.

Women have the ability to always make you feel like sh*t no matter what time of the day.

So never vote for me when I run for president.

Five finger discount, and drugs will not fail you.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

^ Really? Go watch a documentary on the effects of Meth...and come back and tell me drugs will not fail you. 

...and WTF @ that pic?! I thought it was Santa watching porn. Who gets off to rolled up socks in the place of boobs? ...and is that an open sock for the *****. damn


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Drugs will never fail you. Women will.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Mr. SandMan said:


> Drugs will never fail you. Women will.


I'm having trouble taking you seriously. :sus


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

jsgt said:


> ^ *Really? Go watch a documentary on the effects of Meth...and come back and tell me drugs will not fail you.
> *
> ...and WTF @ that pic?! I thought it was Santa watching porn. Who gets off to rolled up socks in the place of boobs? ...and is that an open sock for the *****. damn


Where did he mention meth?


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Where did he mention meth?


Does meth not fall into the "drug" category? Think McFly, THINK!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Watch the documentary on the guy who blew half his face off because of a woman. Replace shotgun with drugs and the story changes.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the support!!!!!!!!!!!!

Legs my statement will always stand on.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

jsgt said:


> Does meth not fall into the "drug" category? Think McFly, THINK!


I know meth is a drug doc. I'm asking why you jumped on meth? There are all sorts of drugs out there with varying effects, some more positive than others. Why did you pick meth? Why SPECIFICALLY meth?


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Mr. SandMan said:


> Watch the documentary on the guy who blew half his face off because of a woman. Replace shotgun with drugs and the story changes.


Ok, I see your point...but I think it's a given that drugs are more likely to fail you than women are.

Anyway, back to the thread. Anyone want to go into detail on the process of emptying the fleshlight?


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

jsgt said:


> Ok, I see your point...but I think it's a given that drugs are more likely to fail you than women are.
> 
> Anyway, back to the thread. Anyone want to go into detail on the process of emptying the fleshlight?


Uh... take it apart, run water through it? :|


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

doh! I was trying to keep this disturbing topic going with humor, but my point has flown waaay over your head. :mum


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

jsgt said:


> doh! I was trying to keep this disturbing topic going with humor, but my point has flown waaay over your head. :mum


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Boooo fun police :blah


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

forex said:


> i don't get the fuss about it , you girls have a dildo we men have a fleshlight.
> but its normal for a girl to have that and a man not ?


You don't get it dude, real men don't need this **** because they get women all the time!

If they buy a fleshlight it means they are a loser nobody wants to have sex with.


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Well.. I suppose it's a bit like Guitar Hero, isn't it?
> 
> It's fun, but nothing beats the real thing




This is a funny thread, but to be honest, I don't see anything wrong with fleshlights. Whether you "get women" all the time or not. I wouldn't feel insecure if a boyfriend had one (I've never had a boyfriend with one though)


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I see that words like 'loser' and 'pathetic' get thrown around a lot in these threads about male sex toys. Yet women who have sex toys are never considered to be losers, they are considered to be 'hot'.

Am i the only one who see's a problem with this?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

They make this stuff called "come clean" specifically for cleaning male sex toys. My wife and i discussed buying a similar toy for me when we were together for her to use on me.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

that picture is still disturbing me :|


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

nemesis1 said:


> Am i the only one who see's a problem with this?


No, but we still live in a world where some people still see a guy using a sex toy as less of a man because it's implying he can't get a woman.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

But...but... we have hands.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Never been a thing for me....

Yea just like anyone I like sex, but... Its far from the most important things. If I had someone I really loved and enjoyed the company of but we didnt have sex, I wouldnt mind (Well I would.... but other things come before sex)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fredbloggs02 said:


> ...ideal for under the tree come Christmas morning too I imagine. There has to be something wrong with this. It's not even alive! People who start here surely end up necrophiliacs.


eeeeewwwww - I can see it now..."Birth of the Dead" :evil :troll

OMG! "Of two-week old twins Zomas and Zombina....you ARE the father!"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JGreenwood said:


> They make this stuff called "come clean" specifically for cleaning male sex toys. My wife and i discussed buying a similar toy for me when we were together for her to use on me.


Advanced baby wipes?! :lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

TPower said:


> You don't get it dude, real men don't need this **** because they get women all the time!
> 
> If they buy a fleshlight it means they are a loser nobody wants to have sex with.


Are you suggesting that a male isn't a man until he gets a girlfriend or gets laid?

And if so, is the penis the only thing that makes a man, a man? Or does he have other talents, like those that make him successful at a job, which makes him a man?


----------



## Garretoo (Jan 19, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Is it really hot for a woman that hasn't gotten laid in a long time to have a vibe? I'd say no.


I think its hot. I don't equate lack of sexual partners to be lack of hotness.

People treat sex as such a taboo. Sexual stimulation is one of the most pleasurable things a human can do, and it happens to be much easier to do/obtain than other pleasurable things. Of course there are people that want to make that experience better through sex toys. Can you blame them for wanting more pleasure?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

People treat people that can't get sex with disdain. It's not necessarily an issue of having a fleshlight, but not getting real sex to begin with.

I guess I agree with that, although I don't agree that it's what makes a person a human being!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Garretoo said:


> I think its hot. I don't equate lack of sexual partners to be lack of hotness.
> 
> People treat sex as such a taboo. Sexual stimulation is one of the most pleasurable things a human can do, and it happens to be much easier to do/obtain than other pleasurable things. Of course there are people that want to make that experience better through sex toys. Can you blame them for wanting more pleasure?


I don't think it makes you pathetic to own a sex toy while celibate but it's not hot either. It's just neutral.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I don't think it makes you pathetic to own a sex toy while celibate but it's not hot either. It's just neutral.


Exactly. It doesn't do anything but affirm you have a sexual identity.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

nemesis1 said:


> I see that words like 'loser' and 'pathetic' get thrown around a lot in these threads about male sex toys. Yet women who have sex toys are never considered to be losers, they are considered to be 'hot'.
> 
> Am i the only one who see's a problem with this?


i don't think it's wrong for anyone to use sex toys but the wording of the OP is slightly _wrong_ :stu


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

missingno said:


> You can always make your own.


:no


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

^LMFAOOOOOOO!!! It took me a minute to figure out the anatomy of that..thing..
if you look at it it kind of looks like a scary lobster monster...

WELL HEY, I've replaced all men with my new invention. It's called push two pillows together into a rectangle and stick a hairbrush handle in between the two and have fun for hours!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

pita said:


> If I woke up tomorrow with a penis, I'd waste no time in marching down to the local sex toy emporium and buying myself a fleshlight.
> 
> But as awesome as I imagine it would be, I think I'd still want the real thing from time to time.


Nice...


----------



## amanda91494 (Jul 30, 2012)

fetisha said:


> maybe I should replace men with a hot male android and I can program him to never cheat or leave me instead of just using a d*ldo?







coin operated boy
he may not be real experienced with girls
but i know he feels like a boy should feel
isnt that the point that is why i want a 
coin operated boy
 with his pretty coin operated voice
saying that he loves me that hes thinking of me
straight and to the point
that is why i want
a coin operated boy.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


> No, but we still live in a world where some people still see a guy using a sex toy as less of a man because it's implying he can't get a woman.


But a woman using a sex toy isnt considered any less of a woman, and it doesnt imply that she cant get a man either. Infact i've heard lots of women bragging in public about their sex toys before and it gets glamourized in those cougar shows like 'Sex in the City' (or whatever that crap is called), yet for a man its a taboo subject. :roll


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

*Casual sex*

+ Feels better
+ No social stigma (for men)
+ Confident boost

*Fleshlight*

+ Free (after initial purchase)
+ Clean
+ Easy
+ Enjoyable sober
+ No STD's
+ No accidental pregnancies
+ No false rape allegations
+ No strings attached

Seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

ineedtopunchsomeone said:


> ^LMFAOOOOOOO!!! It took me a minute to figure out the anatomy of that..thing..
> if you look at it it kind of looks like a scary lobster monster...
> 
> WELL HEY, I've replaced all men with my new invention. It's called push two pillows together into a rectangle and stick a hairbrush handle in between the two and have fun for hours!!!


:rofl


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Are you suggesting that a male isn't a man until he gets a girlfriend or gets laid?
> 
> And if so, is the penis the only thing that makes a man, a man? Or does he have other talents, like those that make him successful at a job, which makes him a man?


Not saying I approve, that's society's perception.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> But a woman using a sex toy isnt considered any less of a woman, and it doesnt imply that she cant get a man either. Infact i've heard lots of women bragging in public about their sex toys before and it gets glamourized in those cougar shows like 'Sex in the City' (or whatever that crap is called), yet for a man its a taboo subject. :roll


Well, any woman can get sex any time she wants to. It's implied. Some men are even willing to sleep with women they don't find attractive, just because they asked, and because it's still sex.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

Hope you have as much fun as this woman..


----------



## JNathanK (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd rather die a super celibate hermit than use a flesh light or sex doll as some sort of replacement for real intimate contact with another person.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Not even replacing sex, just a masturbation enhancement really. Most guys do it anyways regardless if they're sexually active or not, why not make it significantly better with a sex toy like a fleshlight? I never understood why some women are quick to judge guys who use them but then go and use a dildo. lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> If women see that you own one of those, then I'm pretty sure it will replace women for you.


lmao


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg you guys are silly :b this thread is cracking me up!


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

fetisha said:


> maybe I should replace men with a hot male android and I can program him to never cheat or leave me instead of just using a d*ldo?


You just need to find/date better men lol


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

layitontheline said:


> Ooooooooo yeah, ooooo you like that don't you, you dirty little fleshlight. Awwwwyeah.


lmao nice! :boogie


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

awfulness said:


> i've decided to try one out. they cost like $70.
> 
> i have a new dilemma though, my parents always snoop around my room. i need to ****ing move out. but in the mean time, where am i supposed to hide it when my parents snoop in my room every time i go to work?


Buy a safe, put label on it that says "Tax Returns"


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

lyric555 said:


> Any man who wants to replace women is a homosexual.


Nah he is a wise man.


----------

